# In Sweet Loving Memory of Dominique



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

The reason I have been gone from the forum was because a week ago I have been confronted with a sad and painful death. Dominique was not a feral cat but had joined the feral colony I care for (probably abandonned although I have no idea why). Since I cannot have any more cats I put him on the waiting list to go the the wonderful kitty shelter where I volunteer any time between the 14th to the 24th of September. But other plans were in store for my wonderful Dominique, that I cannot believe is not with me anymore.

Here is my tribute to my sweet Domi that I love and I miss so much.

Saturday, September the 17th 2005

Dominique came into our lives early this year during spring. From the very beginning he allowed me to see that he was a very social kitty and that he was going to make somebody very happy for the rest of their lives(I wished it had been me). As some things in life remain unexplained so does Dominique's short stay with us, on Earth. After and before putting him to rest this afternoon, ever since 3:30 p.m. when I had found out that he is no longer with us, I kept remembering him in different stages at momma Jane's house. Dominique greeting us as soon as he heard the car, Dominique stopping us from walking into the house (he was hungry) by tripping us, Dominique waiting patiently and proudly, sitting like a king, dominating with his majestic presence outside, for me to either sneak him in the laundry room and give him some good kitty cat food or just let him stay in a little. He was so alert and full of vitality, so sweet, loving and gentle in manners; not a lap cat, but one that liked to be by my side all the time.

I will never understand why he went to cross the street relatively far from the house on Friday night. I knew he wasn't afraid of cars (and I had quiete some fears concerning that) but hadn't actually ever seen him crossing the streets.

I miss him terribly and it is hard to imagine him not greeting me, following me everywhere (which was so sweet), not having his gentle head rub every now and then. He was my baby too, of course

Perhaps someday he'll greet me again like all of the other beloved I have lost and there will be no more pain

Dominique you have touched my heart and I know I am not the only one

What comforts me (only to some extent) is to know you are in a better place, in loving arms

Rest in peace, Sweet Domi,
with much sadness and sorrow

Ioana


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a beautiful, beautiful cat he was! It is so tragic that he was killed so close to the time he was going to go to the shelter. Who could have resisted him? I'm so terribly sorry, Ioana. I know your heart is broken, but he is now surrounded with even more love than he could have received on earth. Remember him as you did in your lovely tribute, and let those thoughts bring you joy....until you see him again. God bless.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

That is so heartbreaking. What a sweet tribute, you've described him so lovingly. RIP Dominique.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

What a lovely cat, and such wonderful memories he gave you, Ioana.

Take comfort in knowing he much he was loved. You gave him a wonderful, safe, and loving place during his last months.

All the best to you during this difficult time.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Dominique was so beautiful. I am so sorry, Ioana.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry about Domi's passing. You gave him so much love and care. That is such an adorable picture of him. I miss my Porch Cat Sabrina in the same way. Like you - I was used to a routine of her coming to meet me when I come home from work. Took me a while to accept that routine was broken. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Giant Hugs! RIP sweet Boy!


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

Ioana, I know I haven't been by here in a very long time but I wanted to pay my respects to you and Dominique. There are no words to make it any less painful but know my friend that you and him are in my thoughts and prayers. 

If you want to talk at any point you know where you can find me.

*hugs*


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Thank you so much for your kind words. 
A week and a half after his passing I had a dream about Dominique. A very peaceful feeling exuded from that encounter. Dominique let me know he loved me by being so loving and sweet. I was the only one who could see him. Other people thought I was seeing something else, so I, being so happy I had Dominique back, wanted to convince them of the opposite. But Dominique told me not go through the trouble and left by telling me not to worry about him anymore. That was the one and only time I dreamt about him..that I can recall anyway.
After his passing, I have become much more spiritual than I used to be. They say that all beings have specific roles to come and achieve on Earth. I am greatful to Dominique for letting me have a piece of him and for opening a whole new outlook on life for me.
I look forwad to embracing him again one day.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Ioana. Rest In Peace Dominique. At least you were there to care for him when he was still on earth. You did a good thing for him.


----------

